# Top 3 Films...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a bit of fun, but name your top *3* films of all time. Does not have to be in order.

1. Once Upon a Time in America
2. The Shining
3. Goodfellas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

1, Enter the dragon
2, Lost boys
3, Batman - Christian Bale


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Arghhh its tough as it'll probably change depending on mood but right now I'd say:

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Casino
3. Braveheart


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Usual Suspects
2. Blazing Saddles
3. The Dark Knight


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

1.The Long good friday
2. Godfather part 2
3. The French Connection

TBH they change from day to day......


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

the love bug
herbie rides again
herbie goes bananas


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

1) Where Eagles Dare
2) Star Wars Episode IV
3) Anything by Ben Dover :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Ca$h (2010)
2. Enter The Dragon
3. 'The Transporter' series


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

1. the saw films.
2. seven pounds.
3. shopping


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1-bloodsport
2-inception
3-indiana jones last crusade


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Ghostbusters
Goonies
Jaws


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Aliens
Terminator 2
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Killing Of A Chinese Bookie
3. Godfather II


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Schindler's list
Raging bull
Deer hunter


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

300
Inception
Law Abiding Citizen


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

1. Ronin
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Italian Job


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

300
avatar
downfall


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
The Green Mile


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Pulp Fiction
Ronin
Heat


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

toy story 1
Pulp fiction 
reservoir dogs


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

1) El Mariachi 
2) 7 samurai
3) Starwars Empire Strikes Back


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

im an action film junkie so:

1-speed
2-broken arrow
3-bourne conspiracy


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

The Hangover
Role Models
The Dark Knight


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

In no particular order:

Robo Cop
The Dark Knight
Matrix


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Casino Royale (the one with Daniel Craig)
Bourne Ultimatum
Oceans Eleven


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

1,HEAT
2,jaws
3,shawshank

but 3 really isnt enough and i would probably change that list once a week lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

The Sixth Sense
Saving Private Ryan
The Green Mile


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

1) The Shawshank Redemtion
2) The Italian Job (original)
3) Back To the Future


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

1. Shawshank
2. Fight Club
3. Anchorman


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

1. A very Long Engagement (French, with subs)
2. Brotherhood [of War] (Korean, with subs)
3. Cabin Fever :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

1. The long good friday.
2. The italian job. (original)
3. Training day.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Whisky Galore
Tunes of Glory
National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

A Bridge Too Far
Leon The Professional
The Fifth Element


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fortis said:


> A Bridge Too Far


That would certainly be in my top five.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

the ronin
highlander 
into the wild


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

1) Kingpin
2) Pulp fiction
3) Aliens

That was tough changed that about about 10 times, for any of u which like a laugh & haven't seen Kingpin you have to check it out:thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Superbad
3. Inception (Saw it this weekend - WOW)


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

dr-x said:


> 1) Kingpin
> 2) Pulp fiction
> 3) Aliens
> 
> That was tough changed that about about 10 times, for any of u which like a laugh & haven't seen Kingpin you have to check it out:thumb:


Kingpin is a great comedy. I think I'll watch it tonight again when I get home.:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

1) Inception
2) Taken
3)Happy Gilmore


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

1: Transformers
2: Cars
3: The Holiday


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

1) Lost in Translation
2) Transformers
3) Die Hard


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

1. Pulp Fiction.

2. Badlands.

3. Southern Comfort.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption.
The Matrix
Borne Supremacy


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

in no particular order 
Ronin 
Joan of arc
The Blues Brothers

cheers darren


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

1-Fellon
2-Taken
3-Independence Day


----------

